# Washing machine and vanity sink share same 2" drain?



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey guys,

this is for my personal basement development, I am going to speak to my regular plumber as well, but I plan to do the install myself.


Basically we have the basement ready to drywall, and my wife asks if we can move the laundry room to a different part of the basement. 

I'd like to move it to the other side of the bathroom wall, but that would require that I share the drain/vent with the bathroom sink. I found a pic on line that kind of demonstrated what I am thinking.


Is this legal? will it work? Suggestions? I'd actually prefer to just get the plumber in, and I will if I need to chip up concrete :laughing: But if I can just tie into the existing plumbing, both me and the plumber would prefer if I did it myself.:thumbsup:

thanks


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Here you could do that without the re-vent pictured if it was a laundry tub next to the washer. 

The inspector would probably let it go if you used it for a lav. Technically the vent and drain needs to be for the same fixture group. 

Although, here they now require 3" for the laundry. 

If it was my house or a job that's not being inspected it would work just fine. 

I'm sure every single person on here gets an inspection for everything and claims every cent they make. So if you do it that way you'll go to hell and will be considered a hack.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

What's the extra loop for on what I'm guessing is the vent system. 

Or is it a normal drain being used as a vent and that's the workaround to make it a cheater vent?


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Leo G said:


> What's the extra loop for on what I'm guessing is the vent system. Or is it a normal drain being used as a vent and that's the workaround to make it a cheater vent?


I'm obviously no plumber, but I'm guessing it's to stop the washer from siphoning out the trap on the sink?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Like I said, cheater vent.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Like I said, cheater vent.


Cheater vent is an aav.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Is that 1/2" feeding both fixtures? Can't do that.

The venting will work fine.

In the code book here you can do a "vertical wet vent" as long as the vertical portion between the fixtures is increased to 2".

You are over vented. Not a problem at all.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Here.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.







Oconomowoc said:


> Is that 1/2" feeding both fixtures? Can't do that.
> 
> The venting will work fine.
> 
> ...


Hell. My whole house is daisy chained 1/2".


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Leo G said:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=">YouTube Link</a>
> 
> Hell. My whole house is daisy chained 1/2".


It will work of course, just not code compliant.

I've seen old farm house plumbed in soft 3/8". Lol


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Oconomowoc said:


> Is that 1/2" feeding both fixtures? Can't do that.
> 
> The venting will work fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the sketch. I appreciate that.


I currently don't have any water lines run. 

I'll go 3/4 to feed it, then branch 1/2 for the fixtures.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

JT Wood said:


> Thanks for the sketch. I appreciate that.
> 
> I currently don't have any water lines run.
> 
> I'll go 3/4 to feed it, then branch 1/2 for the fixtures.


Anytime. Enjoy the Turkey, Turkey!


----------

